# Projects



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Business Card Holder*

I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal! 

I got the inspiration from Rance's Page and added my own touches to it.

These pieces were made from scraps laying around the shop, I had I nice piece of figured hard maple that I found in my router cabinet build that I've been storing for months now.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Business Card Holder*
> 
> I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal!
> 
> ...


Everything about it is way kool, Lance. I really like the angle, the wood combos, and, well, everything, like I said.


----------



## TripleB (Feb 4, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Business Card Holder*
> 
> I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal!
> 
> ...


I really like the design, clean simple and functional, you did a nice job on these. Think I'm going to borrow your design if thats ok.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Business Card Holder*
> 
> I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal!
> 
> ...


Your project came out well. Nice finish too : )


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Business Card Holder*
> 
> I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal!
> 
> ...


Very cool idea. I like the 15 degree twist you put on the piece. It adds a modern, almost architechual touch.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Business Card Holder*
> 
> I decided to make a business card holder as a gift for my customers since their cards where all over their desk, hopefully I'll get some more sales out of the deal!
> 
> ...


Nice job on the card holder. I like the bevel you added on the base.

Thanks for the link back to my page. I actually came up with this design on my own. Very possible others have done the same thing though. Glad to see it used by others.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Camping Chuck Box*

Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.

I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


I love it. Keeping the camp organized, especially in the cooking area, is no easy feat. Id love to have that rig next time i go camping.


----------



## SawDustNeophyte (Nov 30, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


That's cool!


----------



## rodman40 (Jan 11, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Great job Lance, it would even fit well in the shop, got any drawings???


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Robman40 - no, I don't. I basically measured everything I wanted in the box and started constructing it.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Very clever design. I like the way everything slides in and folds away. But I think you've taken the camping well beyond primitive and into the luxurious realm.

About your video: I've seen one other like this, where it's all "show" and no "tell." Too many bloggers love the sound of their own voice, and just when you think they are about to show you something, they think of one more thing they have to tell you first. Some never do get around to actually showing you anything. Those I usually leave before they're done talking; just don't have the patience. So, what I'm saying is: great job of presenting!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Very nice! When I volunteered for the BSA, we had these boxes. Most of them had some sort of legs, but I like how your base sits on top and then slips off to serve as a base.


----------



## MNWOODWORKER (Aug 1, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Very cool but thanks to you my spring fever is even worse now, didn't know that was possible. I can't wait for campfire food!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Really nice build Lance. Compact but still plenty of storage. I like the slidout/adjustable shelving and everything about it


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


That is a really great design, I love it. Very well thought out.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Great looking camp box. Dad built one that slid out on the station wagon tailgate and operated the same 
way. Then we graduated to backpack camping and the high mountains. Then all of sudden Dad was 
a lot older and had a nice motor home for camping and grandmother was making the grandkids come in
and take a good shower before bedtime and the sleeping bags in out big tent. Brings back a lot of good 
memories. Hope you are making wonderful memories with your family. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Great idea makes camping even easier.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Hello Lance

A very ingenius project

This idea makes camping better and cool

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mavsprophecy (Jan 9, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Looks awesome! Been needing something like this. And hook em horns!


----------



## stillhaveboththumbs (Oct 6, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


Great project. I have all my things in old wood amo boxes. Any plans?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box*
> 
> Here's a quick video of my Camping Chuck Box I made this past fall, it helps us keep organized while primitive camping. The box also gives us another service top when preparing food.
> 
> I made it with 1/2" & 1/8" Baltic Birch Ply.


@stillhaveboththumbs - I don't have any plans, unfortunately 99% of the thing I build I visualize in my head while i'm building them. All I did was take the stuff I wanted to store in the box, measured and starting ripping ply.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*

Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.

Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


----------



## tuffruss (Nov 17, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Great Video and Great project as well. I like your plan best of all I've seen. The thick sides and locks are a good idea. Please do make more videos.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Inspirational build. Nicely done with quality in it. Thanks.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


First off, I DID watch the whole thing. (C'mon, some of you admit it. You gave up after the first few minutes!) Nice job on the vid. It must have taken you 5 of those 7 months just to edit it all together. 

.
And I'm betting your wife was *NOT *in on the editing process. Otherwise, there's no way on God's green earth she would have let you leave her in at the 9 minute mark wearing her *JAMMIES*! 
.
See there, now all you guys that gave up watching early, are now scrambling to go back and jump to the nine-minute mark, arent'cha? 
.
Anyhooo, GREATcabinet! I enjoyed watching the build


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Heck of a build Lance. Nice job


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Great job on the project and video. I agree; making a video is a lot of work and I do appreciate folks like you who put in all that extra effort. One comment regarding safety: I noticed you did not wear safety glasses when using the table saw, router table, and miter saw. Stay safe, so we can see more projects.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


All I can say is a big thanks, because this will be invaluable to me when I build one of these for myself. I think you did a great job with the cabinet and with the video. You will probably hear from me in the future, when I'm using it to do my build.

And BTW, way nice shop and nice router set up. What was that tool you were about to use at 6mins into the video that was red with a long black nose?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Julian - Your not the first nor the last to notice my safety concern, I noticed it when I was editing the video, I almost never have glasses on. I'll make an effort to wear them moving forward. Young and dumb! lol


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Natalie - That's my expensive leaf blower, that was my substitute for the Festool CT vac at the time! lol


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Joe - My wife usually goes to the gym when i'm in the shop, so those were gym clothes. However I was filming the finished project the other day and the garage door to the house opened up and she was in jammies! had to cut that out! lol


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Lance very nicely done project and video too. I can certainly see where BOTH were a lot of work. Thanks for the post I found it very interesting. Is this project your own design or were you working from some plans?


----------



## Kyle82 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Nice job on the video, Lance. You probably had a ton of footage to make a 13 minute time lapsed video. Now on to that bedroom set, right?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Correct Kyle!! lol I've got 2 side tables to make for the living room next, then off to the shop again for the torsion box assembly table, then this upcoming Fall I'll start the bedroom set. I'm a little OCD when it comes to woodworking, i like everything to be organized, I hate assembling project on the ground or TS.

Ron - The design concept is nothing new, the only thing I haven't seen out there is the 3/4" rod & bearing system.


----------



## USMCDwayne (Jul 10, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Outstanding build video! I'm about the same age as you and have had a passion for wood working for a long time. I started pursuing it more since last year. I'm not sure what your occupation is, but its great you can fund the shop you have built.


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Nice vid thanks for sharing this


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Great job on both buddy, came out great… Seems we buy alot of the same exact tools. I really like the idea of clamping the squares to the panels when using the flush trim bit to clean up the glued on hard wood. Great work, look fwd to seeing more. Blondie goes to the gym while I'm out there in the shop as well and yawns watching me too LOL 
Talk to you soon


----------



## Fat53 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Nice job on the project and the video. i got some great info and insperation. Thanks


----------



## tyka (Jan 10, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Very impressive woodworking skills and video making. I got a few woodworking tips from your video and really appreciate the hard work you put into it. Can you tell me the name of the spraying system you used outside?Many thanks and please work safely Lance… you have a long career to look forward to. Paul (71).


----------



## Wade13 (Jul 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


I watched the video from start to finish and am very impressed.

My only concern is that I did not see the use of saffety glasses or hearing protection while using the table saw and other powered tools.


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Hey Lance…nice job on both the build and the video. I tried to document a build once with just still photos and
it was a lot of work so I know you must have put a lot of time and effort into this project! Just know that it is
appreciated. Keep up the good work and stay safe.


----------



## bbakaj (Aug 9, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Clever design. Nice work all around.


----------



## otindashop (Nov 13, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Thanks for sharing this project. I've been thinking about doing that for a long time and you've inspired me. I love saving space and being more efficient in the workshop.

Burt


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Lance,

*Excellent Video, Job, and Project!*

Thank you very much!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Flip Top Cart "Over Built Edition"*
> 
> Finally!!!!! Literally 7 months later I finished the video and project. I have so much more respect for the podcasters and bloggers in our hobby now, OMG this was a lot of work. Hope you enjoy because I think this was my last video from start to finish.
> 
> Here is my Project link to the Flip Top Cart


Good stuff, Lance. I may be makin a few o these in the future.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*

Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!

At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


----------



## Binn (Apr 24, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Lance,

That was a great video and editing. Your slider also was very nice and you put in a lot of work to make it. Where did you get the white wheels?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Binn, The wheels were ordered off of Amazon, there just 54mm skate wheels. Thanks for watching!


----------



## dshort824 (Jan 12, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


This is one awesome great setup. Thank you for sharing with us and I might be stealing a little bit of that design. 
Did your camera get damaged at all on the way down?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


No, thankfully it didn't! I actually dropped it twice, the GoPro is a little too light.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Wow that was really nice. No go pro but I have a couple of nice Canon DSLRs that would work on something like that. Not as drop proof.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Lol yeah, thankfully I was using a GoPro! If you plan on building it, make sure you post it on LJ, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


A nicely detailed build. Why would you need something like this? I'm lost, sorry


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Roger, the answer is you don't, it's something I'll use here and there for my videos, both woodworking and other videos. It gives you the professional look to your videos for a fraction of the cost of a professional camera slider.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Sliders are awesome. I've been toying with the idea of making an attachment for taking panoramas - too many projects going on though!!

Nice project. Great video


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Ahhh, ok, gotcha. Thnx Lance


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


Nice execution Lance. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #2 - Camera Slider*
> 
> Here's a quick video how you to make a Camera Slider so you can get different shots with your DSLR, HD Camcorder, or even a GoPro!!
> 
> At the end I'll use the Slider to show off my latest project - Living room side tables!


nice… thanks


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*

My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Where is the time lapse of the house? LOL! It always is nice to have a clean shop.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


For the record, your shop was cleaner BEFORE than mine ever has been or ever will be. If I can get to the door without stepping over something, I consider it a clean shop.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Ok, that is totally cheating. The video starts with almost all your stuff already out of the shop. Even with all the stuff in that shop, it is WAAAY cleaner and WAAAAYYY less stuffed with standard garage crap than mine is. 
For me to clean my shop, I would need a 30 ft dumpster to start…...

Fun video and NICE shop tools you have there. Several of those items are on my wish list. .

Thanks for posting.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


A clean shop is a happy shop. Nicely done…..................


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


+3 that your before probably beats my after


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


oh come on it didn't even look dirty in the first place
great video,looks like you had a great labor day.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Apart from not really needing cleaning anyway what electronic equipment did you use to make the time lapse movie?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Wish I could clean my shop that fast.  I think you brought in more than you took out. lol. Squeeky clean. Now, go make some dust..


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Robcastle, I used the GoPro hero 3, took a picture every 5 seconds. Then used FCP X to create the time lapse.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


Man your fast! LOL Hope all is well bro….


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Fall Shop Clean - Time Lapse*
> 
> My wife and I spent Labor Day cleaning, she cleaned the house, and I cleaned my shop!!! Check out the time lapse.


No fair starting with a clean shop. +1 more on your before is better than my after.

Tom


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*

I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.

Hope you enjoy!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Nice video and project! I want your tools


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Thanks! Anythings for sale, for the right price you can have them, of course you'd pay shipping! lol

Thanks for watching, hows the bandsaw coming along?


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


nothing like a sharp tool and a good place to keep the sharpener.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Lance, I enjoyed your video. Two things struck me: 1. We have many similar tools (Sawstop, Incra LS Positioner, Ridgid drill press) and 2. You display great safety techniques (although on occasion, your safety goggles were on top of your head instead of covering your eyes). I've recently seen some videos posted where the LJ shows some very innovative and creative woodworking. However, in my opinion, horrible safety techniques are evident. Your table saw techniques, both ripping and crosscutting (great sled by the way), demonstrate good safety.

Oh, nice build on the Worksharp station! You had LOTS of 1/2" Baltic birch lying around.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Lenny, Thanks for watching and noticing this! I struggle with wearing them every time I make a cut, sometimes I'm thinking about the cut I forget to throw them on!! I'll work on it!!!

P.S. I love your shop setup as well. 2 years ago before building my INCRA LS cabinet system, I saw yours on LB, it inspired me to build mine!!!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Thanks Lance. I'm flattered.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Bandsaw is coming along slowly but nicely! Haven't been able to work on it much lately, but have it spinning at least which is exciting! Hopefully I'll be able to post an update soon

Not this weekend tho. Tailgating. GO HAWKS!!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


A really well done "Stumpy WorkSharpening Station"!!!

I need to build one, for my WS3000. It will be a while though, before I complete mine.
I don't know that I have enough coffee….
To work as fast as you do!!! ;^)

BTW: Nice shop and tools!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *No Comment #3 - Work Sharp Station*
> 
> I had a lot of 1/2" Baltic Birch laying around the shop, so I decided to build Stumby's Work Sharp Station.
> 
> Hope you enjoy!!!


Very awesome vid and build Lance. You're gettin high-tech. But, one thing I did notice, well, while standin here next to Willie, he whispered in my ear and said, "is he wearin any ear buds?".................................I said, hummmmmm, I don't think so Wil. Me & Wil would like to see you makin these fine vids for years to come, so you can hear what we are sayin… LOL


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Nephew's Hanging Airplane*

Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ichbinpete (Jan 12, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Nephew's Hanging Airplane*
> 
> Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


must be cooling off up there. still just too darned hot down in DFW


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Nephew's Hanging Airplane*
> 
> Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


Yes it has, it's been really nice! I'm headed to Dallas this weekend, it's suppose to be in the mid 80's with that storm that moved through yesterday. Fall's just around the corner, sounds like you're a seasonal woodworking like me, it's just not worth it to me, sweating over your project sounds like work to me! lol


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Nephew's Hanging Airplane*
> 
> Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


Nice build of the bi-plane Lance. I'm making a propellar for a friend of my Daughter's rocking horse (it's a plane), that got broke off. I'm making it just like the one in your video.


----------



## Jimbo817 (Aug 3, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Nephew's Hanging Airplane*
> 
> Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


Beautiful plane, Lance. I also like your choice of wood, Cedar isn't it? Your nephew is one lucky kid


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Nephew's Hanging Airplane*
> 
> Here's a short video of my version of a Crate & Barrel hanging airplane my sister asked me to build for my new nephew's baby room. Hope you enjoy!


Nice work Lance, good to see you back in action in the shop. Man you work fast …... Good thing you slowed the video down… LOL Hope all is well and chat with you more soon.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Sister's Garage Shelves*

My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Sister's Garage Shelves*
> 
> My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


A large amount of added storage. Nice build


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Sister's Garage Shelves*
> 
> My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


Good work!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Sister's Garage Shelves*
> 
> My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


Well done Lance…....your video work is stellar…..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Sister's Garage Shelves*
> 
> My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


Good job Lance. I like the sliding shelves a lot. I had to drive all the way to San Leon, Tx to build a project for my sister. And then the hurricane destroyed all my efforts 3 months later!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Sister's Garage Shelves*
> 
> My sister bought a new house in Austin, and she asked me to build her garage shelves since they didn't have an attic anymore. I cut all the 1×2's in my shop in OKC, everything else was made in Austin. Hope you enjoy!


Lance well done, nice set up and design.. Funny how we seem to work on vacation… LOL My buddy in England is buying us tickets to come over to so I can build him a gas firepit like the one we built here… I had to laugh…. Hope all is well and the golf game is good.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Camping Chuck Box - Part 2*

Since posting my Camping Chuck Box video last year on YouTube I've had numerous people ask me for plans or to even build them one, the answer to both questions was "I don't have time, sorry".

Well, it's camping season again and the chuck box is out of the attic and in my shop, I figured the least I could do was give you a little more detailed video on how I built the chuck box so when it comes time for you to build yours, this new video might help a little more than my first.

Camping Chuck Box - Part 2 NEW VIDEO!

LJ Project Post

Camping Chuck Box - Part 1

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box - Part 2*
> 
> Since posting my Camping Chuck Box video last year on YouTube I've had numerous people ask me for plans or to even build them one, the answer to both questions was "I don't have time, sorry".
> 
> ...


Lance , thanks for the updated info on the chuck Box. But when does your camping season start ? Mine starts after Winter is over.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Camping Chuck Box - Part 2*
> 
> Since posting my Camping Chuck Box video last year on YouTube I've had numerous people ask me for plans or to even build them one, the answer to both questions was "I don't have time, sorry".
> 
> ...


Richard, Mine starts in November every year. I prefer to camp when it's cold, no bugs or fly's around camp and I sleep much better when it's cooler out. Last year for my birthday I went camping in 17 degree weather at night, it was like 65 degrees in my tent with the Big Buddy heater running all night!! Trout tasted good as well!!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*

Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.

I found a cool and hopefully unique way to flush trim edge banding on the MFT with Festool's Quick Clamps.

Hopefully your Enjoy the Video! WATCH IN HD @ 1080P *CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SEE THE VIDEO *

VIDEO


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Great tools!


----------



## exit116 (Jun 29, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


if you did the video yourself than great job, either way love that table. just a suggestion but if you put the fence of your router table in front of the bit instead of behind it like normal you get the support you need and you can trim all the sides in about 5miniuts. with only one set-up.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Glad you put them glasses on there bro


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Exit116 - I've done that in the past, however I ran into issue on support the piece if there is over hanging edge banding on both sides, that's where this setup really excels for that application, might look a little slow, but honestly it move pretty quick and I get a flawless trim.

Thanks Roger - I forgot them for one of my shots if you didn't notice in the video! hehe


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


I was wondering why you were blurred out in one of the shots. Don't worry about the Internet safety police - that can't really take you to jail . I forget my goggles all the time. Everyone is entitled to his own safety habits.

Great video! They're getting better and better! Also great table!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Like your idea for trimming the edges.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Dakremer, I totally understand the entitlement of having your own safety habits. I thought it would be funny to censor out my face on the first shot, b/c I did forget to throw them on, however the OF 1400 and CT vac do such a good job with collecting dust, you probably don't need them, but those words didn't come from me! ha


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to get some tips from you on how to convince my wife that I need really nice woodworking equipment   not because I need them…because I want them


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Lance, sweet video…. Getting a real nice collection of the green gold bars I see. Congrats to you….. Hope all is well and have a great Thanksgiving brother.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Edge Banding with FESTOOL - Assembly Table*
> 
> Recently I've been working on my assembly table, FINALLY!! This gave me a project to try out some of my new Festool products, like the LR-32 system and the MFT/3.
> 
> ...


Hey Ken, I'm a little addicted to the green cool-aid, it taste soooo good to stop now! lol Have a good holiday season too!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*

I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!

Hopefully you Enjoy the Video! WATCH IN HD @ *1080P CLICK ON THE PICTURE TO SEE THE VIDEO*

*VIDEO*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Very nice video, but to me it looks like a advertising for Festool.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Dutchy, Thanks… it is in some ways, I'm
showing everyone how I use Festool because I like there products so much, Festool doesn't pay me anything.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Cool video Lance!

I was wondering if you use a jig to pre drill the 2 holes for the door hinges,
or do you just eye ball it?

Festool's rock.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Waho6o9 - The LR-32 system uses the 1500mm LR-32 track with evenly spaces holes for the router plate to register to, you simple change the end stops and intall a 32mm bit to bore out the cup hole. Very simple process when making frameless cabinets. Eric on YouTube does an excellent job walking you through the LR-32 process, check him out @ MrBigerock on Youtube.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


The video was very cool. Is that a 1400 or 1010 router that you are using? I also noticed no burning when routing the hinge cup holes. Did you lower the router speed for the 35mm bit?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Adjustable Cabinets with FESTOOL*
> 
> I finally finished my shop cabinets, they helped get tools and other accessories off the ground, I don't have to look at a cluttered workbench anymore. I got to practice with my Festool LR-32 system again, the more I use this the more I want to build adjustable shelves!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I lowered it all the way to 1 from 6 and it's the OF 1400 router.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*

Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.

Hope you guys enjoy!

CLICK HERE TO SEE THE VIDEO


----------



## orangelj (Feb 3, 2013)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


Fun video and cool fishing pole rack!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


I hadn't seen the hinge for the track saw before. thats pretty cool


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


You should win whatever the contest is designed for. Good luck. Some nice equipment.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


Ben, the "hinge" for the track saw is part of the Festool MFT/3 table.

Thanks Roger!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


Your video sounds like Festool commercial.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


Bogeyguy, why not PAR or Birdie?? lol I'm a huge golfer myself.

Yeah, the video are suppose to be testimonial, so I guess kinda like a commercial.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *FOG Video Contest - Fishing Pole Rack*
> 
> Here's my entry into the Festool Owners Guide video contest running through Jan. 20th.
> 
> ...


nice vid, lance. hope you win!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Miter Saw Station - Take 2!!*

I constructed the plywood framing of my miter saw station and when it was assembled and on rolling casters I soon realized the whole thing was completely out of wack - not SQUARE.

I quickly realized I wasn't going to be installing walnut edge banding, nor making doors for this miter saw station since they probably wouldn't have closed anyways.

I said to myself…. well, this will have to work for a couple years, unfinished and out of square.

That lasted 12 hrs and then I decided, since I have half of the plywood waiting to be installed on the miter saw station, I might as well go buy 4 new sheets of maple ply tomorrow and start over again, and that's exactly what happen.

Here's a quick video showing you were I'm at in the process of building my miter saw station.

Hope you enjoy!

Video


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Saw Station - Take 2!!*
> 
> I constructed the plywood framing of my miter saw station and when it was assembled and on rolling casters I soon realized the whole thing was completely out of wack - not SQUARE.
> 
> ...


Sorry you had to start again, but glad to hear you discovered the issue before was completely finished, really great solution to the dust collection


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Saw Station - Take 2!!*
> 
> I constructed the plywood framing of my miter saw station and when it was assembled and on rolling casters I soon realized the whole thing was completely out of wack - not SQUARE.
> 
> ...


Thanks Norm, me too. A lot of time and money was saved finding the mistake early on.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Miter Saw Station - Take 2!!*
> 
> I constructed the plywood framing of my miter saw station and when it was assembled and on rolling casters I soon realized the whole thing was completely out of wack - not SQUARE.
> 
> ...


Working with wood is all trial and error, i.m.o.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*

This is my entry into the Festool video contest.

I've had this idea for a while now, and thought what better time to shot a little video while making it.

I used both the domino 500 & 700 to make the markers for the clock, then filled them with blue glowing epoxy.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Moderately impressive in the skill department but absolutely a brilliant marketing campaign by Festool where owners of the tools flood U-Tube with a gazillion videos for free exposure to search engines, and are rewarded with a handkerchief. I thought of doing one too but the value of the work for the reward ….. just dont have the time to justify the reward even if I won the grand prize: )

The hold down clamps u use could be substituted with the flat cam clamps therefore enabling you to sand the whole piece, machine the whole piece without ever having to manipulate the clamps again and speed things up, no high piece of steel to get in the way of hoses and cords and no marks on the exposed face.

Im not sure if using a jigsaw is faster or would produce a better result in rough cutting dimensioned lumber to length when the Kapex is right there. A tip you probably know, but when making a finished cut on hardwood or any wood for that matter, you should first run the saw across and score the wood and when reaching the front drop the blade and finish the cut pushing the saw back. Those little lasers that look so cool in the video can also be calibrated in width of line, and closeness of laser lines to pencil/cut line. Yours seem a little chubby, and I don't know about you, but I don't find them terribly accurate, certainly not as good as my own eye. I only use them to bisect angles for the jig that that comes with it, for doing inside and outside crown mould, then I turn it off and cut the angle.

For sanding, the machine should do the work, with you applying consistent pressure, and not chasing around the wood like the rabbit being chased by a Beagle

An observation on Bessey clamps is that they hate the glue that squeezes out onto the dimpled surface, so I tape mine where ever the glue lines are, as its quicker then trying to scrap off the dried glue and with time, the clamp isn't worth the frustration of where the head wont slide over the bar, I find them beautiful in theory but not very practical in application ….. sorry, I digress

Your cinematography skills are excellent, and your shop is sweet.

I best get to work, and thanks for posting


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Moron,

It does take time, took me 2 days to make and edit the video.

I do own the flat clamps, but there only good for 3/4" material. Regarding the rough lumber, 2 things go into the decision for me. First, too many times I've tried using the festool and go kick back b/c the lumber was twisted, esp. a board this big. Second, the size of the material, if it's larger than my mitersaw station, the station has to be moved out 12" to cut anything of this length.

The laser line is the thickness of the blade, thats why it looks so thick, and your right, its there for a target line for me.

Correct, the sanders will do the work, laying it on edge a little will speed up the removal of the epoxy.

Agreed, the Jet parallel clamps can be a pain at times, but nothing beats the clamping pressure with that much area of jaw.

Thanks for watching and the comments!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Wow 2 Domino machines. I feel so inadequate. Great quality video and clever idea for the clock.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Moron is never lacking for an opinion on how best to do things, and he loves to share it whether you asked or not. Don't you love the back-handed compliment "Moderately impressive in the skill…"

That was a great video all away around! And I admire your willingness to admit to having both Domino machines ;-) I also have both - they really do compliment each other.

P.s. You need a few more clamps on that wall 



> Moderately impressive in the skill department but absolutely a brilliant marketing campaign by Festool where owners of the tools flood U-Tube with a gazillion videos for free exposure to search engines, and are rewarded with a handkerchief. I thought of doing one too but the value of the work for the reward ….. just dont have the time to justify the reward even if I won the grand prize: )
> 
> The hold down clamps u use could be substituted with the flat cam clamps therefore enabling you to sand the whole piece, machine the whole piece without ever having to manipulate the clamps again and speed things up, no high piece of steel to get in the way of hoses and cords and no marks on the exposed face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Marty, Thanks for the kind words…. I thought the comment was a little "different" to say the least, but hey, freedom of speech and ones opinion I guess….. look where that got the college boys from Oklahoma University today!!

I hope I win, so I can actually buy the 500, I borrowed it from my uncle to help with my office build, and I do agree with you that they compliment each other, the 500 is awesome to work with when using sheet goods compared to the 700.

Thanks for watching, and I really enjoy your videos as well!

Lance


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Very creative Lance. Wish you luck.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Lance,

We have been buddies on here for a few yrs. I really didn't care for the first comment from Moron at all. It has been a pleasure watching your videos. I must say you have spent some money on tools over the yrs. Watching your shop along with your skills grow has been great. We all try to improve on each project.

Hope all is well and look fwd to seeing more. 
Ken


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Ken, alway nice to see comments from buddies who've followed you over the year. Likewise on your craft as well. I couldn't agree more about Moron's comment, funny his name is close to another word! ha j/k.

How's the west coast? Anything new in the shop?

How all is well!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


Yea I'm doing a murphy bed, well just the finishing, I bought a unfinished kit from Chris Davis on here from www.WWbeds.com Great guy to deal with! Saved me time and I can't get the wood that cheap here in Southern California. I'm also doing two men's Jewelry boxes. I havent gotten much shop time in Jan/Feb. Blondie and went on Vacation for 3 weeks then had a family issue back East to tend too, so that took up some time. This weekend it will be all back to norma!!!l Just in time for the 90 degree weather. I need air in the shop :>) I know I'm whinning LOL

I think our wives would get along great, they could talk about all the tools we buy. I think your addicted to the GREEN/WHITE BOX LOL
Ken

Always good to chat with you bud, talk soon


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Lance09 said:


> *Festool Domino Mid-Century Modern Clock*
> 
> This is my entry into the Festool video contest.
> 
> ...


the murphy bed build

its like owning festool without directions and having a wife who chooses your direction










ones easy, just bedding

the other powder coated


----------

